

The Old Republic Consular Double-Bladed Lightsaber - speeder
http://www.slothfurnace.com/sabers/TORConsular_01.html

======
shanelja
That is just... My god... New levels of cool! There aren't even words, I hope
your wife appreciates all the hard work you've obviously put in to this, I
wish my girlfriend would make things this cool for me.

